# is this a good way to train?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am trying to train moonbeam and milky way... at the same time. since i only have the two if i try to train moonbeam, she just yells at milky way, who then decides she ought to be right next to me also. and if i try to train milky way it's the same way only reversed. so yesterday i got an idea, why not kill two birds with one stone and train them at the same time? moonbeam will learn she is third in line, and milky way will learn she is second in line. so i put the lead on milky way and used some rope to tie moonbeam to her. they kept getting destracted by the dogs but when they were paying attention they did well. 
moonbeam tries to get beside milky way, so milky way has to butt her back in line. so, when i am training them, how much is too much for milky way to put moonbeam in her place? i understand that they have to sorta fight it out but sometimes i think she is being to hard on moonbeam... moonbeam is about 14 wks and milky way is a yearling (born last jan.) so i dont want her to hurt moonbeam, but i do want moonbeam to learn her place... any suggestions?
:whatgoat: :? :scratch:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

You will probably just have to let them battle it out...You have not had them for very long and sometimes it takes a few weeks for them to get everything sorted out.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

they have sorted it out for the most part. moonbeam still tries to get ahead but milky way wont stand for that and *bonk* sternly tells her "oh no you dont!" and moonbeam follows again. she is doing it less and less ... 
new question- i know i'm full of questions- moonbeam follows great but doesnt do well if i walk just her around. should i be working with her more or is that fine since i know she will follow milky way? and when i'm done making my harness for milky way how do i keep her busy to train milky way????


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

What are you trying to train them to do?

Deb Mc


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, what is the training for? I think it is showing? If so not sure the linking them together part? Tell us again what it is you are doing exactly for. And how long have you had them? I know it has not been long but wanted the date again.

As for the roughness, I would be careful as your older one could do damage for sure.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i am training them to pack and harness for personal use and to show off to visitors and in the local fair parade. pack: i want to hike with them and for them to carry some of the load. harness: i want them to pull branches, rocks, hand cultivator, etc. my mom loves rocks and she arranges them all over the yard. she gets them all the time and it would be easier on all of our backs of we didnt have to move them all ourselves. they tend to pile up until mom has to mow or she gets an idea for them. we have a woodburner for the house and it would be great to move more than a few pieces at a time in my arms. and i'm a back-to-the-land type and want to buy a hand cultivator to use in the garden.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Interesting...well it would seem you are on the right track and just be patient. Perhaps starting with harnesses and or cart, something that would keep them in the order until they get used to it?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd start off working w/them individually on lead. You can use a treat to lure them into walking the direction you want, doling out lots of verbal praise, and also to teach cues, starting with "walk". Keep the training sessions short and make it fun. 

Deb Mc


----------

